# Vizsla Indoor Raceway?



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

While I was in the other room I heard Haeden, our 14 week old pup, making a lot of noise. When I went to see why I found him running laps in the living room behind our two chairs, then around the coffee table and couch at mach 5. He probably did 4 laps before he noticed me and then immediately stopped and gave me this look like "how much did you see? How long we're you there?"

I had to share. Not only was the whole thing comical but his face when he realized he had an audience was priceless. Things like this make my day so much better with our V.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah, the Vizsla "zoomies"! Gotta love 'em! Riley loves to run around the house and bounce off the *back* of the couch. :

Isn't it funny how expressive their faces can be? Just this morning Riley was staring at a toy sitting on the table (we told her to "leave it") with the most forlorn look on her face. You'd think the poor girl was deprived of toys from the way she was acting!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe does less 'zooming' now that she is almost 2 yrs old but she still has them. At least a few times a week. 

I was at a local dog park (Bruce Pit) here in Ottawa and we were in some sand dunes when the mood took her to do some zooming. My brother was with me ( with his Shizhzou (sp?) ) and they were struck dumb. All they could do was stop and watch her zooming up and some some dunes with sharp turns, near misses, and fly bys. It was like watching a tennis match, only more dynamic.

I just calmly walked through them and off-handedly said 'she sometimes likes to zoom'. My brother has said to me several times that he loves Phoebe but probably wouldn't be able to live with her 

His loss,
Rh.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is about 5-years-old now, and he still gets the "zoomies" on a regular basis, especially if my brother-in-law encourages him. He starts out with his craziness in the house, and then I quickly open up the sliding door so he can run his figure eights in the yard. When he is done, he comes running back in, panting and looking blissfully happy!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Great! Now I have a word for it - Zoomies. I'm glad to hear it's not only my dog that does this. ;D Oquirrh got the zoomies just last night. He seems to do it when we exercise him less. I think he is wearing himself out, since we were lacking with the exercise yesterday. It's good to know that he can get the energy out, if he feels the need. I do love when he gets these bursts, it's quiet comical to watch.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope you know, KB, how perfectly WONDERFUL I feel having you on the forums. Watching and comparing and contrasting Haeden his sister - invaluable. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------

